# Looking for new camping.



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

We are looking for camping in the five state area ,Indiana,Ohio, Illinois,Kentucky and Michigan.I see a lot of great camping out west and down south but because of age and health we are limited in our travels.Any recommendations would be appreciated,we usually don't go more than three or four days at a time.:smile:


----------



## ofrod36 (Dec 26, 2015)

*camping*

You can spend camping travel in Australia, they are many beautiful places where you relieve your stress.


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

*camping places in Illinois*

There are so many camping places in Illinois, my favorites are 
1. Rock Cut State Park
2. Timbered Meadows
3. **** Creek


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

Ive been to timbered meadows - i will second that opinion!


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

Falls campground in Louisa, Kentucky. Geneva State Park in Ohio, North Bend State Park in WV lesss than an hour from the Ohio border.


----------



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

*finding camping*

CALWB,

Google 'VISIT STATE' to get to that state's dept of tourism.
There you will find a list of that state's attractions & places worth visiting
and maybe an events calender showing when & where the
fairs & festivals for thier state will be held.

Once you have selected a destination for your next trip,
then search for 'CAMPING NEAR YOUR DESTINATION' to
find a campground nearby.

Most of these state dept of tourism sites offer a free travel guide
they'll happily send you @ NO CHARGE. These too are a good guide.


See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

